
Getting a full refund for a faulty Macbook under UK consumer law - charlieegan3
https://charlieegan3.com/blog/2016/06/24/getting-a-full-refund-for-a-faulty-macbook-under-uk-consumer-law.html
======
cprecioso
Is this only for UK or the whole EU?

~~~
charlieegan3
I didn't get that far. I had to complete a EU claim form so I wonder if there
is a similar process in other countries.

This is the relevant Apple page for the UK.
[http://www.apple.com/uk/legal/statutory-
warranty/](http://www.apple.com/uk/legal/statutory-warranty/)

